# Battling Gyno...



## JD123 (Apr 22, 2005)

So I got gyno from M1T *kicks M1T in the nuts* and I've been using B6 to reverse the affects. 

It seems to have gotten smaller, yet at the same time my body fat has dropped so that could also be the reason for the difference in appearance of the gyno.

I've been doing about 600mg of B6 daily, would it be safe to increase this to 800mg?

I was considering nolva, but I don't think that will do anything seeing as how the gyno must be progesterone related.


Ok, and this is off topic, but I've heard people recommending piercing the nipples to help hide the gyno. Does this actually work? I mean, does the piercing keep it hard all the time? I figure if anything that would be a temporary/quick fix until I can get surgery done.

Sorry if this doesn't belong in this forum. I just didn't know where else to post it.


----------



## Du (Apr 22, 2005)

I suggest you get on the nolva quickly. Worst case scenario - it wont make it worse.

You couldve gotten gyno from post cycle high estro levels. *What did you run for PCT?*


----------



## JD123 (Apr 22, 2005)

6-OXO

Say I were to get nolva in liquid form, do I just take it in that form orally, or do I have to mix it with something or do anything special with it? I've never used the stuff and I'm somewhat clueless about it, other than knowing what its used for.

Also, I was a little put off by hearing some of the side effects of nolva. But I'm thinking the side effects might only affect people who use it for a long period of time.

And you say get on nolva "quickly"... well, this gyno has been here a while. I mean we're talking months since I took the M1T or the 6-OXO... so is it too late for nolva?


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

JD123 said:
			
		

> 6-OXO
> 
> Say I were to get nolva in liquid form, do I just take it in that form orally, or do I have to mix it with something or do anything special with it? I've never used the stuff and I'm somewhat clueless about it, other than knowing what its used for.
> 
> ...


Nolva in liquid form is good; thats how I use it. It tastes the absolute worst, so I mix it with OJ to cover up the taste.

Nolva was meant to be used in breast cancer patients over the long term. I mean, we are talkin like 6 years. Dont stress it.

By quickly, I just mean ASAP. But no, its not too late to try nolva.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the help, du510.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, and one other thing...

I had the name of a site that carried liquid nolva for a decent price and I've forgot what it was. Could you give me a link to a good site please?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 23, 2005)

www.ibenutrition.com


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

www.customnutritionwarehouse.com

nolvaforsale@hushmail.com


----------



## WilliamB (Apr 23, 2005)

JD123 where did you hear that piercing the nipple hides gyno?


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> www.ibenutrition.com




Yeah, I think it was IBE...

Thanks, Pirate


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> www.customnutritionwarehouse.com
> 
> nolvaforsale@hushmail.com



I thought CNW only had it in powder form...

Thanks though


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

JD123 said:
			
		

> I thought CNW only had it in powder form...
> 
> Thanks though


http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=139

Milliliters are usually a measurement of liquid.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

WilliamB said:
			
		

> JD123 where did you hear that piercing the nipple hides gyno?



I can't recall which site I was on, one similar to this one...

Why? Do you not think it would work?

When I stimulate my nipple and it gets hard, the nipple contracts itself just about making the puffiness disappear. So if a piercing would keep the nipple hard at all times you wouldn't be able to see it (say through my shirt for example).

When I lift I just wear an undershirt and you can see the gyno on the left side real easily. Kind of embarrasing. So if it were pierced I should think it would hide it, so to speak.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> http://customnutritionwarehouse.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=139
> 
> Milliliters are usually a measurement of liquid.



Oh, ok.

Last time I was at that site I only saw the powder.

Thanks.


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

JD123 said:
			
		

> I can't recall which site I was on, one similar to this one...
> 
> Why? Do you not think it would work?
> 
> ...


 
It definitely wont work. Just take my word on this one. 

Work with nolva. If it doesnt work, see a doc to get it removed.


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

So just to clarify, piercing the nipple _won't_ keep it hard all the time?

Because I was under the impression that it would, and if so I think it would conceal it. Just my theory.

And for getting it removed, I've hear that it is EXPENSIVE. So I'm not looking forward to it. I had a consultation visit set up with a cosmetic surgeon a while back but was unable to go because I couldn't get off work that day.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 23, 2005)

I probably wouldnt' go with the nipple piercing idea.  I mean, just my luck the guy or gal that did it would hit the milk duct and I would just start squirting shit everywhere.  Not my idea of fun.

I'll probably just save up some money and get the gland itself removed at some point if it becomes too big of a problem.  

Think of how much you will save on letro liquidex and nolva on all the future cycles.


----------



## Du (Apr 23, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Think of how much you will save on letro *arim*idex and nolva on all the future cycles.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I probably wouldnt' go with the nipple piercing idea.  I mean, just my luck the guy or gal that did it would hit the milk duct and I would just start squirting shit everywhere.  Not my idea of fun.
> 
> I'll probably just save up some money and get the gland itself removed at some point if it becomes too big of a problem.
> 
> Think of how much you will save on letro liquidex and nolva on all the future cycles.



Hmm, just because I have gyno doesn't mean I can lactate. Although I have heard of cases where this does happen.

And although it may be true that removing the gland may prevent gyno from ever recurring, that doesn't mean that you still wouldn't have to shell out some money for PCT. Without it how are you going to regulate your natural test levels post cycle?


----------



## JD123 (Apr 23, 2005)

Did a little research...

Surgery for gyno removal runs easily over $1,000, sometimes as much as $3,000.

The recovery time can last 6 weeks. During this time you have to wear a special vest and from what I read you can't lift weights during this time either.

How the hell would I be able to go 6 weeks without lifting?!?!?! That's blasphemy.

I'm going to try the nolva, but my expectations aren't high. Looks like surgery might be the only real answer.

I'm never going to do anything that fucks with hormone levels again! Fuck, this sucks.


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 23, 2005)

JD123 said:
			
		

> Did a little research...
> 
> Surgery for gyno removal runs easily over $1,000, sometimes as much as $3,000.
> 
> ...


  Nolva will not do anything for pre-existing gyno, only surgery. But good luck bro.


----------



## doeslayer (Apr 26, 2005)

Stupid question, but Nolva is not illegal to purchase?  Thinking it will be the best PCT for an MIT cycle.


----------



## Du (Apr 26, 2005)

doeslayer said:
			
		

> Stupid question, but Nolva is not illegal to purchase? Thinking it will be the best PCT for an MIT cycle.


It is, but its not controlled like gear. Its illegal like buying antibiotics are illegal.

Easy to get.


----------



## doeslayer (Apr 26, 2005)

good to know, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Nachez (Nov 7, 2005)

*how much*



			
				Cardinal said:
			
		

> I probably wouldnt' go with the nipple piercing idea.  I mean, just my luck the guy or gal that did it would hit the milk duct and I would just start squirting shit everywhere.  Not my idea of fun.
> 
> I'll probably just save up some money and get the gland itself removed at some point if it becomes too big of a problem.
> 
> Think of how much you will save on letro liquidex and nolva on all the future cycles.



how much it cost to get gyno surgery n get the gland removed n gyno removed?????????

also im ordering Nolva ASAP
im thinking
tribulus gave me gyno
cause i been off superdrol 3 weeks
n been taking  big amounts of tribulus
and 6 oxo.


----------



## Stu (Nov 7, 2005)

Nachez said:
			
		

> how much it cost to get gyno surgery n get the gland removed n gyno removed?????????
> 
> also im ordering Nolva ASAP
> im thinking tribulus gave me gyno
> ...


 i doubt tribulus gave you gyno, maybe a better PCT would of helped


----------



## dstack (Jan 27, 2006)

*Feelin' your pain!*



			
				JD123 said:
			
		

> Did a little research...
> 
> Surgery for gyno removal runs easily over $1,000, sometimes as much as $3,000.
> 
> ...



I'm going through the same damn thing!    I stopped the Nolva for a little while since the gyno shrunk almost to nothing and now it's worse than ever after taking Methoxygen for a couple of week! I had no idea Methoxygen would cause that reaction!  Originally it was an extended run of Monster Test that caused the gyno. Now I'm going back on Nolva and would like to know if I can take 6 Oxo at the same time. Anyone know?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 27, 2006)

u can take both


----------



## dstack (Jan 27, 2006)

Should I be able to stack Methoxygen with Nolva and 6 Oxo?


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey guys the length of off time depends on the size of your gyno and if you have any fat to be lipoed. I got mine removed yesterday and I'll be of for 2 weeks. I only had glandular tissue as I am about 5-6% bodyfat. I got it from M1T which I hear is notorious for this I used rebound XT for PCT but I didn't start until the end of cycle I probably should have started earlier. I had the entire gland removed for $1900 surgery lasted 1 hour only local numbing and a vallium. So now if I ever decide to use an anabolic again I guess I'm Straight as far as gyno, you should still use PCT though.


----------



## dstack (Jan 30, 2006)

You had it removed from both sides? Are you sore? Did they remove it through the eye of the nipple? Can't they brake it up with a lazor?


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 30, 2006)

hahahahah, break it up, they cut your nipple slightly off and dig the gland out


----------



## Kaleb (Jan 31, 2006)

The procedure was done through an incision at the bottom edge of the areolas. I had both sides removed.
The pain was nothing though I got a prescription for vicoden but I haven't even filled it. I took two tylenols the first day after the numbing wore off but nothing since.
As far as lasers I haven't heard of that but since now the glands are completlely removed I prefer this method anyways.
Good luck to everyone who has this problem.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2006)

I have also heard that if you pierce your nipples, they will remain constantly hard....


----------



## kicka19 (Feb 1, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I have also heard that if you pierce your nipples, they will remain constantly hard....


it wont cover it up nuff, and piecing nips is gay as hell


----------



## jettypump (Feb 2, 2006)

off topic,

but is IBE's arimidex pretty reputable?


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 2, 2006)

I dont' know how trust worthy sell.com really is. You can buy illegal roids from there and nolva w/o a prescript or buying on the net is illegal I dont think they'll send you the stuff. Try what i do because I have somewhat the same problem. You need to burn off the body fat and make your skin tighter thats an alternitave instead of taking medications. Run for 30 min or some cardio 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## jamez45 (Jan 23, 2010)

*what type of Doc?*

What type of doctor does gyno surg.?


----------



## weldingman (Jan 24, 2010)

gococksdjs Im a sc fan to


----------

